# Travel Destinations > Caribbean >  All Inclusive pricing for Single-Occupancy?

## Deal

Hey guys So I'm planning another all-inclusive vacation (my 5th) most likely to Dominican (Punta Cana) or Mexico (Mayan) but had a question.  Most of the time this hasn't been a problem but this time it kind of is. There are 3 of us going, odd number. Last time 3 went, we had a big enough suite with a pull-out couch (bed size) but of course I slept in it.   Basically my question is.. if my friends were to get a regular room where they go and I was to get my own room.. what would be the price difference? I understand that most of the advertised rates are based on double occupancy.. so how much more would I expect to pay?  Thanks!

----------


## jonnymark

Much has changed since the 1950s when Club Méditerranée pioneered the "all- inclusive" holiday concept with a few tents set up on the Spanish island of Majorca. Now, you have a bewildering array of resorts to choose from. With new properties being built and chain corporations busily buying, selling, renovating, even renaming old resorts, choosing the perfect one is getting to be a pretty daunting task, especially for the solo vacationer looking for the right combination of ambience and value.

Where one resort boasts cool sophistication another claims non-stop merriment. Some resorts cater to adults only and some to families. Even at "adult only" resorts, you have no guarantee you won't be the only solo among many couples and honeymooners.

From a quagmire of possibilities, how do you extract the information useful to finding a suitable all-inclusive vacation for one?

----------

